
Tiddly Backpack - Store, reference and organize your notes - raju
http://www.tiddlybackpack.com/
======
owkaye
Cute idea, but in firefox it asks me if I want to allow it to install and/or
run "UNSAFE" software on my machine. What's this about?

------
dchest
* Doesn't work in Safari for me.

* Page titles don't properly work with UTF-8.

